# What to do about rodents



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

I know this post seems a little odd but I have a problem with Rabbits and Squirrels where I live. I am concerned because two times now in 3 weeks a rodent has eaten a spark plug wire on my 98 Caravan. I know this is a Nissan forum and my concern is for both of my rides. I had planned to buy expensive wires for my SER but not if they are going to get eaten. Has anyone had a problem like this? 

H8


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Force field!

That or lock it up in ur garage and make sure no large animal can get in. Spraying some kind of poison might also work, but probably not the best thing at the end.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you can put something on the wires like vaseline that wont taste too good for those critters.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Coat it with hot sauce. Real spicy Thai stuff. That'll change their minds about eating your wires.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Put some really hot spices around the car that way they can't even get to it the car itself. Or get a pet that will eat them.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Survey your premises both inside and out *
-Look for rat runs outside the building, along walls, in vegetation and in undisturbed places. 
-Check for rat holes and nests, especially near water, around rubbish and tips, etc. Rats may travel as far as 100 metres for food, so make sure your survey covers at least this distance. 
-Check inside buildings for signs of rats and identify points of entry.Make a plan and mark on it places of rat activity – this will show you where to bait.

*Lay baits systematically*
-Place baits beside the runs between nesting and feeding sites, beside runs around buildings, and at entrances. 
-Place baits in holes and nesting sites and inside where droppings are seen. 
-Place many baits – more than you would think necessary! Mark them on your own plan. 
-Use the amount of bait indicated on the pack. Requirements differ between products. Place baits and blocks in purpose-designed containers wherever possible, but always cover to protect them from the weather, from access by other animals and birds, and to give the rat a place to feed where it will feel safe. 
-Inspect baits and blocks regulary, especially in the first two weeks. Replace eaten bait, and increase the quantity
if it has been completely consumed. Don´t stop baiting until feeding has stopped. 
-After bait take has stopped, leave the baits down for another week then clear them up and destroy or bury the
remaining bait. 
-The success is indicated when baits are no longer being eaten. You may not see many
dead rodent bodies; most usually die in their holes. However check for dead rats, and burn or bury those you
find. 
-To guard against re-infestation by a new colony, establish semi-permanent baits on likely approach routes. Place the
bait in purpose-designed protective containers, or in boxes or drums, with holes to permit rodent entry. 
-Check semi-permanent baits every few weeks. If signs of rat feeding are found, you need firstly to replenish the bait and then to suvey the premises again to check if rats have
penetrated your defences. 


*Special Precautions and Warnings *
When using rodenticides, first read the label carefully and fully, and follow the directions. Take care to place baits where they are not accessible to children, farm or domestic animals and birds.

or you could get a cat or a dog...and a .22...good for varmints


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*Well*

I am saving for a house right now so I live in a apartment complex. Yesterday my wife went out to her van to go to work when she noticed it wasn't running right. She came back inside and told me so I went to have a look. I opened the hood and there was a rabbit kicking back on the valve cover LOL. I have also seen squirrels going up in there. I am going to look for something to put over the wires so that these little critters cannot eat them.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

simple... urinate on them... no animal will go near them... seriously, if your diet is high in meat, the smell of your urine will disuade small animals from going near your car... they'll think a carnivore lives there...

might piss off your wife, though... 

the hot sauce idea sounds most practical, though... and the cheapest and most environment friendly...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

food in the engine bay? lol, as soon as the car warms up, you'll get hungry from the smell........maybe wire concealers....like the ones from pep boys(cheap stuff) then wrap them up with electrical tape or somethin'


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Get a dog. We keep our cars in the back of the house and its all fenced off. When we let our "puppy" out to pee, she scares off birds, cats, squirrels, etc. all around. Never had a spark plug eaten, so I guess it works.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

like it said... it's carnivore pee that spooks the little critters...


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*OK NIKY*

Your comment makes sense. The only problem is I live in an apartment complex so it would be hard to piss around the cars. LOL I may need to collect it first and then spread it around .. LOL YUK


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"simple... urinate on them... no animal will go near them... seriously, if your diet is high in meat, the smell of your urine will disuade small animals from going near your car... they'll think a carnivore lives there..."

because of the simple fact that urine has salt in it this will evaporate leaving salt behind, thus attracting animals, namely raccoons, but also including rodents. this is the worst Idea.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... I was just kidding... but it does work.. up to a point...hot sauce, man... just don't get it on yourself...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Get stainless steel braid hoses/hose covers.....
for the spark plug wires, get those aftermarket silicon hoses that go over the wires to protect them..then spray rodent repellent or solignum/malathion on those wires...let's see if they'll still bite after that...

Hot sauce would repel rodents but attract insects...aka ants/roaches

It's the smell of the dog that repels small cretins like squirrels/rabbits


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

from what i hear, a dryer sheet or two under the hood might keep them out of there, i haven't had this problem yet so i haven't tried it out but i do remember someone suggesting this awhile back on another forum, its worth a try


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Take care of your pest problem and have fun doing it! .22 pellet rifle! 










http://home.hawaii.rr.com/gso100/Talon/index.htm


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

^^^^I definitely agree!!


----------

